

Chronicle: Tracking New York Times Language Over Time - julio_iglesias
http://blog.nytlabs.com/2014/07/23/chronicle-tracking-new-york-times-language-use-over-time/

======
selasdia
It's an interesting tool.

The Google NGram Viewer can do much the same thing, and it's nice to see that
the graphs do match up.

[https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=Great+War%2CWo...](https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=Great+War%2CWorld+War+I&year_start=1800&year_end=2000&corpus=15&smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=t1%3B%2CGreat%20War%3B%2Cc0%3B.t1%3B%2CWorld%20War%20I%3B%2Cc0)

